# Lake fly fishing



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I used to fish lakes a lot with a flyrod, but it's been a while. Now I live on a lake with largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, red ears, bluegills, perch, walleyes & crappies. I'm getting ready for spring and would like to hear what you guys do.

I have several weights of flyrods from a 3 up to one I bought 56 years ago before the number designations became used.

Should I try a sinking fly line? Has anyone actually caught a walleye on a flyrod? I might even go after some carp. That should be fun.

I hope we get a fly fishing on lakes thread going.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I have caught walleye on wooly buggers and shannon streamers with my 5wt. Although I was not specifically targeting them. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

For a lake, I would consider a sinking line.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

These are the ideal recommendations I found are dead on. I didn't mention sink tip lines because IMO are totally useless in slow lake conditions but they are ok in rivers with current. You just do not want a floating running line behind a sinking head when choosing lines for the lake. 

Floating or Immediate for 10' or less

300gr full sink for 10-20' 

450+for large flies in 30+


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Great information guys. Thank you! I'm thinking that most of the panfish & bass will be from 10' to maybe 12' down at the most.

What about something to sink the fly or streamer?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

honestly, I fish lakes all of the time, and I don't own a sinking line. typically what I will do is cast out the fly count to about five a slowly start to strip the fly back in and repeat. This has worked for me for years, mostly because when I do fish lakes I fish a hopper/dropper combo. good luck!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

A clouser in any variation with barbell eyes will work well is all you need but it nice to tie other kinds by wrapping lead on the hook before adding materials. Using coneheads work great to.

One thing is many of the older rods can not handle the sinking lines to well as they do require a faster action rod. I wouldn't try a fiberglass or medium action with sinking line as it will be more of a chore.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Instead of fishing different depths for basically the same species on a lake, I fish similar depths for different species. I rarely, if ever, use sinking lines on lakes. In spring, I can usually find crappies and bass in shallow along with other panfish until the water starts to warm up. Then, I usually start targeting shallow water carp. Once that bite starts to cool down and the fish leave the mud flats, the bass and crappies are usually in shallower water again and easier to get to.


----------

